# General > Technical Support >  Installing a underground or French drain to improve drainage?

## Rheghead

What do you think is the best way to go?  The flexible 100mm pipe that you can cut to length and go round unmovable boulders? or, the 100mm diam. rigid 6m lengths that can be cleaned if they get blocked?  The flexible stuff is a lot cheaper and seems to be the way of choice for most on the internet (usually installers in US ).

I'd love to see your thoughts

Thanks

----------


## susie

It really depends what, why and where you are draining.

A French drain usually has stone right to the surface, sometimes you get just the sod put back. Can have a pipe in the bottom but not usually. This sort of drain is excellent for shifting puddles or lakes!

There's nothing wrong with the cheap flexible perforated pipe. It's useful in it's place, you must put a reasonable amount of stone on it before filling back in.

The rigid stuff is good, but if you are draining a garden or field the flexible is fine as you wouldn't normally be expecting to put drainrods up it anytime soon.

It would help to say what you are attempting.

When you buy your pipe, shop around. We got some 5" from Allans of Gillock that was cheaper and better quality than the 4" they sell. The staff are very helpful and often point out a bargain.


You could do it the old fashioned way and build a stone drain. It would outlast a couple of generations at least. We rebuilt one on the last farm we were on, it was a treat to do and lovely to see the water coming out into the burn.

Good luck with your project.

----------


## Rheghead

It is for running along the back of a stone cottage, between an embankment (that has been excavated away) and the rear wall of the property.  I am expecting to dig about a metre away from the cottage wall and 18" deep.  Hoping that will not be too close to the founds!  Thanks

----------


## susie

> It is for running along the back of a stone cottage, between an embankment (that has been excavated away) and the rear wall of the property.  I am expecting to dig about a metre away from the cottage wall and 18" deep.  Hoping that will not be too close to the founds!  Thanks


I am pretty sure that you need not worry about the founds if it's an old stone cottage.It sounds as though a proper French drain could be your best bet as I'm guessing the embankment comes down to your cottage. Perhaps you could incorporate a gravel path to mask the drainage stone. Just a thought.Enjoy yourself.

----------

